# Ποντοπόρος - Οceangoing > Έλληνες Ναυτικοί >  Έλληνες ναυτικοί - Φροντιστές

## Νάξος

Ἀνοίγω ἕνα νέον θέμα τὸ ὁποῖον εἶναι ἀφιερωμένο στοὺς *φροντιστὲς* τοῦ Ἐμπορικοῦ Ναυτικοῦ. Ἐδῶ θὰ συζητοῦμε διάφορα θέματα ποὺ ἀφοροῦν τὰ καθήκοντα, τὴν ζωὴν ἐν πλῷ, τὴν ἐκπαίδευσιν, κατάρτισιν καὶ ἐπαγγελματικὴν ἐξέλιξιν τῶν Ἀξιωματικῶν τοῦ Ἐμπορικοῦ Ναυτικοῦ μὲ τὴν εἰδικότητα τοῦ φροντιστοῦ, καθὼς καὶ τῶν βοηθῶν φροντιστοῦ. Ἐδῶ θὰ γίνεται λόγος γιὰ ζητήματα σχετικῶς μὲ τὴν νομοθεσίαν, τὰ ἐπαγγελματικὰ δικαιώματα τῶν φροντιστῶν καὶ γιὰ ὁ,τιδήποτε ἄλλον ποὺ σχετίζεται μὲ τὶς ἐξελίξεις στὸ ἐπάγγελμα τοῦ φροντιστῶν πού,  ἂν δὲν κάνω λάθος, ἐκπροσωποῦνται ἀπὸ τὴν ΠΕΦΕΝ (Πανελλήνιος Ἕνωσις Φροντιστῶν Ἐμπορικοῦ Ναυτικοῦ).

Προσκαλώντας μέλη τοῦ φόρουμ καὶ μάλιστα τοὺς φροντιστὲς τῆς μεγάλης ναυτικῆς παρέας τοῦ ναυτιλία, ξεκινῶ τὸν χορὸ τῶν ἐρωτήσεων… Τί χρειάζεται γιὰ νὰ γίνῃ κάποιος Ἀξιωματικὸς φροντιστής; Πρέπει νὰ ἀκολουθήσῃ παράλληλον διαδρομὴν μὲ τοὺς Οἰκονομικοὺς Ἀξιωματικούς κι ἂν ναὶ πότε διαφοροποιοῦνται οἱ ρόλοι των; Ἡ εἰδικότητα αὐτὴ ποὺ προβλέπεται στὰ ἀκτοπλοϊκὰ πλοῖα προβλέπεται ἐπίσης καὶ σὲ αὐτὰ τῆς ποντοπόρου; Ποιὰ σὲ γενικὲς γραμμὲς τὰ καθήκοντα τοῦ φροντιστοῦ καὶ ποιὰ τοῦ βοηθοῦ;

----------


## SteliosK

Σε συνημμένα βλέπουμε τι χρειάζεται κανείς για να αποκτήσει το δίπλωμα την άδεια βοηθού φροντιστού ή το δίπλωμα φροντιστού.

----------


## Νάξος

Φίλε Στέλιο, τὰ συνημμένα ἀρχεῖα ποὺ ἀνέβασες ἦταν πολὺ διαφωτιστικὰ γιὰ τὶς προϋποθέσεις ἀσκήσεως τοῦ ἐπαγγέλματος τοῦ φροντιστοῦ καὶ τοῦ βοηθοῦ φροντιστοῦ. Σ' εὐχαριστοῦμε!

----------


## provision

08-04-2009
Υπό την προεδρεία του Γενικού Γραμματέα Εμπορικής Ναυτιλίας, Αιγαίου και Νησιωτικής Πολιτικής, καθηγητή Ιωάννη Τζωάννου, συνεδρίασε το Συμβούλιο Εμπορικού Ναυτικού (Σ.Ε.Ν.)
Κατά τη διάρκεια της συνεδρίασης αποφασίστηκε η προώθηση Προεδρικών Διαταγμάτων, ώστε να ικανοποιηθεί ένα πάγιο αίτημα της Πανελλήνιας Ένωσης Φροντιστών Εμπορικού Ναυτικού.
Συγκεκριμένα, διευρύνονται τα καθήκοντα του «Φροντιστή» και του «Βοηθού Φροντιστή», με την έγκαιρη προμήθεια και διαχείριση εκτός των τροφίμων και άλλων υλικών που του ανατίθενται από τον Πλοίαρχο, σύμφωνα με τις αντίστοιχες οδηγίες του πλοιοκτήτη. Για την απόφαση αυτή ο εκπρόσωπος της Π.Ε.Φ.Ε.Ν. κ. Ζαχαράτος εξέφρασε την ικανοποίησή του και τις ευχαριστίες του προς το ΥΕΝΑΝΠ και τα μέλη του Συμβουλίου.
Επίσης, κατά τη συνεδρίαση, προκειμένου να περιοριστεί η γραφειοκρατία και να βελτιωθούν οι υπηρεσίες προς τους ασφαλισμένους, αποφασίστηκε η σύσταση στον Οίκο Ναύτου, Διεύθυνσης Πληροφορικής και Νέων Τεχνολογιών, η οποία θα έχει ως αποστολή το σχεδιασμό, την επίβλεψη και υποστήριξη πληροφοριακών εφαρμογών και την υποστήριξη των συστημάτων πληροφορικής.
Ακόμα, κατά τη συνεδρίαση ικανοποιήθηκε αίτημα των κατασκευαστών και των χρηστών των μικρών ερασιτεχνικών σκαφών αναψυχής με ολικό μήκος κάτω των 12 μέτρων, προκειμένου να απλοποιηθούν οι διαδικασίες έκδοσης άδειας εκτέλεσης εργασιών, εφόσον ήδη υπάρχει πιστοποίηση από την Ευρωπαϊκή Ένωση.
Τέλος, προς όφελος της ναυτιλιακής κοινότητας χωρίς νέες επιβαρύνσεις και προκειμένου να βελτιωθεί η ασφάλεια των υπό ελληνική σημαία πλοίων, ενοποιούνται και ενσωματώνονται στην Εθνική νομοθεσία οι διατάξεις που αφορούν στον πυροσβεστικό εξοπλισμό των πλοίων.

----------


## provision

ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ
ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΕΝΩΣΗ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΤΩΝ Ε.Ν
ΕΤΟΣ ΙΔΡΥΣΕΩΣ 1916
ΟΔΟΣ ΚΟΛΟΚΟΤΡΩΝΗ 132 - 185.36 ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑ 
ΤΗΛ: 210-4510 813 - FAX 210-4510813
ΠΕΙΡΑΙΑΣ 2/1/2015

ΑΡΙΘ. ΠΡΩΤ.189.

ΠΡΟΣ
ΠΑΝΕΛΛΗΝΙΑ ΝΑΥΤΙΚΗ ΟΜΟΣΠΟΝΔΙΑ
ΚΟΙΝΟΠΟΙΗΣΗ ΝΑΥΤΕΡΓΑΤΙΚΑ ΣΩΜΑΤΕΙΑ
ΘΕΜΑ : ΝΕΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗ Π.Ε.Φ.Ε.Ν.

Σας γνωρίζουμε ότι η νέα σύνθεση του Διοικητικού Συμβουλίου της Π.Ε.Φ.Ε.Ν το οποίο συγκροτήθηκε σε σώμα στις 2/1/2015 είναι η ακόλουθη:
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ : ΖΑΧΑΡΑΤΟΣ ΓΕΡΑΣΙΜΟΣ
ΓΕΝ. ΓΡΑΜΜΑΤΕΑΣ: ΚΩΣΤΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΤΟΣ
ΤΑΜΙΑΣ : ΣΤΑΜΑΤΟΠΟΥΛΟΣ ΝΙΚΟΛΑΟΣ
ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΟΙ: ΙΩΑΝΝΟΥ ΦΩΤΙΟΣ
ΔΑΦΕΡΕΡΑΣ ΕΥΘΥΜΙΟΣ
ΚΟΚΟΗΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ

ΑΝΑΠΛΗΡΩΜΑΤΙΚΟΙ ΠΡΟΥΝΤΖΟΣ ΓΕΩΡΓΙΟΣ 
ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΟΙ : 
ΒΑΓΓΕΛΗΣ ΚΩΣΤΑΝΤΙΝΟΣ

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ
ΜΕ ΕΝΤΟΛΗ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΣΗΣ
ΠΡΟΕΔΡΟΣ Ο ΓΕΝ.ΓΡΑΜ/ΑΣ

Γ.ΖΑΧΑΡΑΤΟΣ Χ. ΚΩΣΤΟΣ

----------


## provision

*.2.α.    ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΘΕΣΕΩΣ: ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΤΗΣ*

*1.* *ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΑΓΩΓΗ*

Αναφέρεται απΆευθείας στον Πλοίαρχο ή στον νόμιμο αναπληρωτή του και αναπληρώνεται από έναν εκ των βοηθών Φροντιστού, ο οποίος ορίζεται εξΆαρχής.      


*2.* *ΑΜΕΣΑ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΟΙ:   * Βοηθοί Φροντιστού

*3.         ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ*
Προΐσταται και είναι υπεύθυνος επί της υπηρεσίας τροφοδοσίας του πλοίου και του προσωπικού της.

Υποχρεούται να εφαρμόζει όλους τους κανονισμούς ασφαλείας και ποιότητας της εταιρείας βάσει ISM και ISO 9001 / 14001.


*4.         ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ & ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΑ*
Ειδικότερα ο Φροντιστής είναι αρμόδιος και υπεύθυνος για:

·        Την έγκαιρη προμήθεια τροφίμων, ποτών και υλικών σε ποσότητα ανάλογη του αριθμού των επιβαινόντων στο πλοίο καθώς και για τη διάρκεια του ταξιδιού και σύμφωνα με τη πολιτική της εταιρείας.

·        Την καλή ποιότητα και συντήρηση των τροφίμων και ποτών σύμφωνα με τους όρους της υγιεινής και της πολιτικής της εταιρείας.

·        την συντήρηση και καθαριότητα των χώρων αποθήκευσης και διατήρησης / συντήρησης των τροφίμων.

·        Την καθαριότητα, εμφάνιση και ευπρέπεια του υπό αυτό προσωπικού.

·        Την ανεφοδιασμό των μπαρ, εστιατορίων, κουζινών με τους βοηθούς φροντιστές.

·        Την επιμέλεια και διαχείριση των μπαρ, εστιατορίων σε συνεργασία με τον Προϊστάμενο Αρχιθαλαμηπόλο.

·        Να έχει αποθέματα τροφίμων και ποτών για κάθε ενδεχόμενη παράταση του ταξιδιού λόγω ανωτέρας βίας.

·        Τηρεί βιβλίο αποθήκης (μηχανογραφημένο) τροφίμων και ποτών το οποίο ενημερώνεται καθημερινώς για τις εισερχόμενες ποσότητες μαζί με τις τιμές τους όπως και για τις εξερχόμενες ποσότητες προς κατανάλωση προς έγκριση στο Πλοίαρχο και Προϊστάμενο Οικονομικό.

·        Τα ποιοτικά και ποσοτικά αποτελέσματα του τμήματός του.

*5.         ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ*

·        Υπεύθυνος έναντι του Πλοίαρχου για τη διοίκηση, επίβλεψη και ασφαλή/αποδοτική και ποιοτική λειτουργία του τμήματος τροφοδοσίας καθώς και των ανάλογων εργασιών.


·        Συνεργάζεται με τον Πλοίαρχο, Προϊστάμενο Οικονομικό, Προϊστάμενο Αρχιθαλαμηπόλο, Αρχιμάγειρα στην προστασία από άχρηστες δαπάνες, αντικανονικές και επισφαλείς πρακτικές και της υποβάθμισης της ποιότητας των παρεχόμενων υπηρεσιών.


*6.         ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΕΙΑΣ*

·        Κατά την τοποθέτηση σε πλοίο της εταιρείας και πριν αναλάβει καθήκοντα, θα πρέπει να αναφερθεί στον Πλοίαρχο.


·        Παραλαβή από τον απερχόμενο όλων των εγγράφων, αρχείων, κλειδιών και των υλικών που διαχειρίζεται.

·        Πραγματοποίηση μιας λεπτομερούς απογραφής και επιθεώρησης μαζί με τον απερχόμενο Φροντιστή των παρακάτω:

·        Τροφίμων και ποτών
·        Ψυγείων και Αποθηκών
·        Κυλικείων (μπαρ), εστιατορίων, κουζινών

·        Αναφορά στον Πλοίαρχο κάθε μη ικανοποιητικής κατάστασης ή παρέκκλισης που πιθανόν ανακαλύψει.


·        Σύγκλιση σύσκεψης με όλους τους υφιστάμενους,  για ανταλλαγή απόψεων και προγραμματισμού βάσει της πολιτικής της εταιρείας και των κανονισμών σε ισχύ.

----------


## provision

*ΤΜΗΜΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑΣ*


*ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΘΕΣΕΩΣ: ΒΟΗΘΟΣ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΤΗ*


*1.      ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΑΓΩΓΗ*

Αναφέρεται απευθείας στον Φροντιστή και αναπληρώνεται από έναν εκ των υπολοίπων βοηθών Φροντιστή, ο οποίος ορίζεται εξΆ αρχής.

*2.      ¶ΜΕΣΑ ΥΦΙΣΤΑΜΕΝΟΙ: Μαθητευόμενοι*


*3.     * *ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ*
Είναι υπεύθυνος για τις υπηρεσίες τροφοδοσίας του πλοίου και για τους μαθητευόμενους.   

*4.     * *ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ & ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΑ*
Ειδικότερα ο βοηθός Φροντιστή είναι υπεύθυνος για: 
·         Την προμήθεια και διανομή της κουζίνας, των εστιατορίων και των μπαρ  με τις αναγκαίες ποσότητες τροφίμων και ποτών σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του Φροντιστή.

·         Τη παραλαβή, διανομή και αποθήκευση των προμηθειών σύμφωνα με τις οδηγίες του Φροντιστή.

·         Την προετοιμασία και παρουσίαση του κρύου μπουφέ του Self Service (τυριά, σαλάτες, γιαούρτια, γλυκά σάντουιτς κ.λ.π).

*5.     * *ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ* 
·         Ο Βοηθός Φροντιστή, καθίσταται υπεύθυνος από τον Φροντιστή για την ασφαλή, αποτελεσματική και υψηλής ποιότητας εκτέλεση των καθηκόντων του. 

·         Συνδράμει τον Αρχιθαλαμηπόλο και τους θαλαμηπόλους στην αποφυγή αναίτιων εξόδων, ακανόνιστων και μη ασφαλών πρακτικών και της μείωσης της ποιότητας των προσφερομένων υπηρεσιών. 

*6.     * *ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ*
·         Κατά την τοποθέτηση του σε πλοίο της εταιρίας και πριν αναλάβει καθήκοντα, αναφέρεται στο Πλοίαρχο και το Φροντιστή.

----------


## provision

*​ΤΜΗΜΑ ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΣΙΑΣ*


*ΤΙΤΛΟΣ ΘΕΣΕΩΣ: ΜΑΘΗΤΕΥΟΜΕΝΟΣ ΒΟΗΘΟΣ ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΤΗ*


*1.      ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΗ ΥΠΑΓΩΓΗ*

Αναφέρεται απευθείας στον Φροντιστή και αναπληρώνεται από έναν εκ των υπολοίπων βοηθών Φροντιστή, ο οποίος ορίζεται εξΆ αρχής.

*2.     * *ΓΕΝΙΚΗ ΠΕΡΙΓΡΑΦΗ ΕΡΓΑΣΙΑΣ*
Συμμετέχει στις υπηρεσίες τροφοδοσίας επί του πλοίου.    

*3.     * *ΕΥΘΥΝΕΣ & ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΔΙΟΙΚΗΤΙΚΑ*
Ειδικότερα ο μαθητευόμενος βοηθός Φροντιστή είναι υπεύθυνος για: 
·         Να βοηθά το Φροντιστή και τους βοηθούς του στη προμήθεια και διανομή της κουζίνας, των εστιατορίων και των μπαρ  με τις αναγκαίες ποσότητες τροφίμων και ποτών.

·         Να βοηθά το Φροντιστή και τους βοηθούς του στη παραλαβή, διανομή και αποθήκευση των προμηθειών.

*4.     * *ΔΙΑΧΕΙΡΙΣΗ ΤΩΝ ΣΥΜΦΕΡΟΝΤΩΝ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ* 
·         Ο μαθητευόμενος βοηθός Φροντιστή, καθίσταται υπεύθυνος από τον Φροντιστή για την ασφαλή, αποτελεσματική και υψηλής ποιότητας εκτέλεση των καθηκόντων του. 

*5.     * *ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ*
·         Κατά την τοποθέτηση του σε πλοίο της εταιρίας και πριν αναλάβει καθήκοντα, αναφέρεται στο Πλοίαρχο και το Φροντιστή. 

·

·         Συνδράμει τον Αρχιθαλαμηπόλο και τους θαλαμηπόλους στην αποφυγή αναίτιων εξόδων, ακανόνιστων και μη ασφαλών πρακτικών και της μείωσης της ποιότητας των προσφερομένων υπηρεσιών. 

*6.     * *ΚΑΘΗΚΟΝΤΑ ΚΑΤΑ ΤΗΝ ΤΟΠΟΘΕΤΗΣΗ ΣΕ ΠΛΟΙΟ ΤΗΣ ΕΤΑΙΡΙΑΣ*
·         Κατά την τοποθέτηση του σε πλοίο της εταιρίας και πριν αναλάβει καθήκοντα, αναφέρεται στο Πλοίαρχο και το Φροντιστή. 

·

----------

